# End of the world report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Tons of wood and water temps dropped ten degrees to 58. Water is two creams in your coffee very high. On to the report...

Landed about a dozen smallish cats and had one real good one come unbuttoned. Gonna get that big one tommorrow. 

Capt Mike


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

UH Captain,, how you gonna get that big one tomorrow if the worlds ends today ??

I was watching the river rise as the tide was going *out* today, kinda cool.


----------

